
Ask HN: Speakers for Small Office? - tmaly
I enjoy playing music and podcasts in my office as I code.  Right now I am just using speaker on my phone.  I would like to find something that sounds a little better.<p>I have a JBL flip 4 at home for music out in the garden. But I feel it might be too much for a small office with thin walls and adjacent coworkers.<p>I am curious, what do you use and recommend for a speaker for small inside spaces?
======
kf
What's your budget? You want anything of the form factor called near field
studio monitors.

~~~
tmaly
Budget < $200

------
nedzadk
JBL Flip 4 but turn the volume down, and also you are always ready for after
work party ;)

